# First time to spike a multi ....



## Ryan (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys , maybe this is a little premature ... But I can't contain my excitement . This is the first multi floral I have gotten to spike ...ever ..and it's a Roth !!!!! Yey.. Anyone know how long it will take to bloom ? 
Ryan


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 13, 2014)

one month, plus


----------



## Justin (Aug 13, 2014)

agreed. Congrats!!! what is the cross?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2014)

You do know that spike watching is a jinx, right?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah .. I try not to look at it directly hehe


----------



## AdamD (Aug 13, 2014)

Justin said:


> agreed. Congrats!!! what is the cross?



Exciting indeed! Like Justin asked, do you know the cross?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 13, 2014)

It will be in time for the October or November TAPS meeting, I think.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 13, 2014)

A big congrats to ya!


----------



## jimspaphs (Aug 13, 2014)

good luck you may need it----1 month up and 1 month out---late october


----------



## emydura (Aug 13, 2014)

That is exciting Ryan. Look forward to seeing the flowers. I'd agree with Jim - about 2 months to have all the flowers open. I guess the more flowers you have the longer it will take.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh it from Sunlight nursery . The cross is Roth '266' x Roth 'red '. I don't know much about the parents other than they are Suposed to be vey good .. If anyone has any info on either parent I'd love to hear about them .?
Ryan


----------



## abax (Aug 14, 2014)

WOOHOO Ryan! Eric is right, you know, the more you watch the slower
it develops. I donno why. Sometimes you can watch it to blast! I've
been there, done that.


----------



## emydura (Aug 14, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Oh it from Sunlight nursery . The cross is Roth '266' x Roth 'red '. I don't know much about the parents other than they are Suposed to be vey good .. If anyone has any info on either parent I'd love to hear about them .?
> Ryan



I believe '266' is a seedling from the 'Val' x 'MM' cross. I have no idea about 'Red' though. '266' supposedly had 6 flowers.

I have the same cross and it is also in bud although not as progressed as yours. Unfortunately I'm going overseas in 7 weeks for 2 months. I expect the flowers will open up just after I leave. Most likely I will just have to cut the spike early to save the plant as I'm not going to see it anyway. A bit frustrating. I also have another unflowered roth in low bud I have been growing for 12 years. Same thing. It will be another 3 or 4 years before they flower again. 

Given what you have been posting I can't believe this is your first multi flowering. They are a lot easier to grow than many of the Paphs you have been posting, especially in Brisbane.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey David 
So I have been told . However I only started growing in 2006 and this year is the first year I finally have some big enough to flower . It's a shame they will be out when you're away . Let's hope mine opens so at least we can see how this cross turns out . I have a few more of this particular cross , but they are all about half this size .fingers crossed right ? 
Ryan


----------



## eggshells (Aug 14, 2014)

I have two 266 x J. 35 inches in leaf span as of right now. These were the biggest of my roth including the z2135 x DF. 266 is a code for a particular cross


Anyways I have an 8-10 growth rothschildianum in a 5" pot. :rollhappy:

Here is Polyantha's roths with 266 as parent. 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33743







Another 266 from Jerry
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25169&page=2


----------



## Stone (Aug 14, 2014)

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh wow that one is really nice form and colour. Well I hope mine has such a nice form . What are the specs of the flower .. NS and DS ?? 
Ryan


----------



## emydura (Aug 14, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Hey David
> So I have been told . However I only started growing in 2006 and this year is the first year I finally have some big enough to flower . It's a shame they will be out when you're away . Let's hope mine opens so at least we can see how this cross turns out . I have a few more of this particular cross , but they are all about half this size .fingers crossed right ?
> Ryan



Yes, they are pretty slow growing, expensive, and are hard to come by here, especially the species which you seem to focus on. I have no doubt you will be flowering a lot more of these in the future.

I had two of this cross but the 2nd one was pretty weak and didn't make it. The one in bud was much stronger and is growing well. It has put out two new growths. Still yours looks a stronger plant than mine.

As you can see from the photos above, you can get some nice results from '266'. As I said above '266' refers to the cross 'Val' FCC x 'MM' FCC so there is definite quality there. Lets hope "Red" lives up to its name. 

Here is another of this cross 266 x J from Gary -

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31707&highlight=roths


----------



## emydura (Aug 14, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Oh wow that one is really nice form and colour. Well I hope mine has such a nice form . What are the specs of the flower .. NS and DS ??
> Ryan



From the link above -



polyantha said:


> Crappy mobile phone picture for those of you who wonder how big the flowers are:
> 29.4 cm FS
> 5.9 cm DS


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 14, 2014)

emydura said:


> Unfortunately I'm going overseas in 7 weeks for 2 months./QUOTE]
> I promise if you send it to me Ill look after it and send you daily photos...............:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## emydura (Aug 14, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> emydura said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I'm going overseas in 7 weeks for 2 months./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Trithor (Aug 14, 2014)

Frustrating, but also exciting times! We have the WOC here in less than a month, and at the moment it does not look like any of my multis will be open in time. I am considering 'sparking' the sauna and putting them in there under lights!


----------



## emydura (Aug 14, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Frustrating, but also exciting times! We have the WOC here in less than a month, and at the moment it does not look like any of my multis will be open in time. I am considering 'sparking' the sauna and putting them in there under lights!



A bit early to flower multi's in the southern hemisphere. I remember a guy here wanted to get his Bel Royale open in time for the Australian Orchid Conference so he had his plant under lights for 24 hours a day. It won Grand Champion and got a HCC award. Good luck getting yours to open in time.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 22, 2014)

Just an update ... Not long now !!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good, keep us posted. 



eggshells said:


> Anyways I have an 8-10 growth rothschildianum in a 5" pot. :rollhappy:


What's funny is ..


How do you keep it from falling over?!


----------



## emydura (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good Ryan. Three flowers is a good start. Can't wait to see it in bloom. 

Mine will only have two flowers but my plant doesn't look as strong. It is a couple of weeks behind yours but I'm leaving this weekend for 2 months so I won't see it in flower.


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2014)

Emydura cut the spike before you leave, all that energy will go back to growth


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 22, 2014)

Very exciting waiting for those buds to pop. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2014)

none of mine have spikes................................:sob::sob:


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 23, 2014)

Progressing nicely Ryan. How long have you had this roth?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey Rick . I have had it since October last year.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2014)

*Just starting to open !!*

It's only just started to open . Looks a little small so far .. 20cm only . But great colour .


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2014)

*Different view.*

Here it is from slightly different view . Does anyone know how long they take to fully open ?


----------



## Trithor (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a few of this cross. On the whole, the colour is dark, with good petal stance. The pouches tend to be near solid red, but NS tends to be on the smaller side. Yours seems to be in keeping with what I have seen. On the whole I think they are good, and would certainly buy more of the same cross if they were offered to me.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice pouch saturation! That's a keeper


----------



## Justin (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice color.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2014)

Great color.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 30, 2014)

*Progess*

Here we are a few days latter . I find thins so exciting because it's my first roth to flower .


----------



## kellyincville (Sep 30, 2014)

Clap clap clap! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaph (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats, nice blooming.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks very nice.
Ryan, can you take a 'nice' sized photo, please. It deserves it.............and bring to TAPS on Tuesday!!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 1, 2014)

very nice. great color.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2014)

*Finally opened*

Here she is fully opened . Only reached 23cm but I like the colour and form.
Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2014)

*Better background*

Here's a better back ground.
Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2014)

*Pic*

Sorry I forgot to attach pic.
Ryan


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 26, 2014)

wow, great colour and stance!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 27, 2014)

Turns out to be very nice roth, congrats!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 27, 2014)

Very nice colour.. I'll be happy with that...


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats!! It's a great roth!!


----------



## dorlynn (Oct 27, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 29, 2014)

You have a fantastic one there!


----------

